#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Business, Finance & Economics in Thailand >  >  Thai Sausage Manufacturer Suffers Huge Loss

## Mid

*Thai Sausage Manufacturer Suffers Huge Loss*

*KANGAR*, Aug 8 (Bernama) -- A Thai sausage manufacturing  company said  it suffered a huge loss after a press report on the sale of sticky rice  sausages and chicken cakes containing pig DNA at several Ramadan bazaars  in Perlis.

Advance Meat Fabrication Co Ltd manager Phatnut Chongchaturapat said  Monday that the Bangkok-based company lost about 5 million baht (about  RM500,000) within six days after Muslims in this country started to  boycott the products.

"We are losing 100 per cent of our Muslim customers while about 300  distributors cannot carry out sales," he told reporters here.

On Wednesday, a newspaper reported that the Perlis Health Department had  confirmed that two out of seven samples of chicken sausages and cakes  collected from sellers contained pig DNA while the Malaysian Islamic  Development Department JAKIM has advised Muslims not to buy food with  questionable halal status.

Chongchaturapat said the company, which was founded in 2002,   manufactured halal sausages and chicken cakes.  He showed the press  conference the halal certificate issued to the company by the Central  Islamic Committee of Thailand which is valid from  March 14, 2011 until  March 13, 2012.

The company with more than 300 staff, mostly Muslims, produced 14 halal  food products including various types of chicken sausages and cakes, he  said.

Chongchaturapat said he is ready to submit all halal documents to the  Perlis Health Department or the Perlis Islamic Department to dispel any  doubt about his products.

bernama.com

----------


## withnallstoke

The Thai company probably told a few lies to sell their product, and deserve their comeuppance.
That's what you get for selling porkies.  :mid:

----------


## taxexile

> Advance Meat Fabrication Co


a more unappetising name for a food company would be hard, if not impossible to find.

----------


## natalie8

> That's what you get for selling porkies.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## harrybarracuda

That is such a monumental fuck up. If some Paki in the States reads this, he'll be rushing out to stuff some down, his lawyer trailing eagerly behind him.

 :Smile: 

Added: Remember this from 2002?




> NEW YORK (CNN/Money) - McDonald's Corp. said it would pay $10 million to Hindu, vegetarian and other groups more than a year after a Seattle lawyer sued the fast-food chain, alleging it failed to disclose the use of beef flavoring in its French fries.
> 
> The disclosure of the payment and an apology was made in a June 1 press release.
> 
> The world's largest restaurant chain said it "sincerely apologizes to Hindus, vegetarians and others" for improperly describing its fries and hash browns sold in the United States as vegetarian.
> 
> The company began calling the products vegetarian after it began using vegetable oil to help reduce cholesterol in the early 1990s, but the fries and hash browns themselves contain a small amount of beef flavoring added during potato processing at plants.
> 
> "We regret we did not provide these customers with complete information, and we sincerely apologize for any hardship that these miscommunications have caused," the release said.
> ...

----------


## Mickmac

There is no way I would put anything in my mouth that was made by the "Advance Meat Fabrication Co Ltd", no way known !

----------


## Ambrosia

> Chongchaturapat said he is ready to submit all halal documents to the Perlis Health Department or the Perlis Islamic Department to dispel any doubt about his products.


Just typical that a Thai businessman thinks that his bogus certificates would refute DNA evidence.

----------


## spikebs4

you wait when they find out,the chicken aint chicken....

----------


## DroversDog

Moslem's should ban all Halal food and stop trying to force others to eat their shite.
I have no respect for anybody who doesn't eat bacon or doesn't drink beer!  ::chitown::

----------


## Fresco

At least the company was honestly named.

----------


## Fondles

> Moslem's should ban all Halal food and stop trying to force others to eat their shite.
> I have no respect for anybody who doesn't eat bacon or doesn't drink beer!


I bet they dislike Christmas as well.

----------

